
Microsoft: Windows Phone isn't our focus this year - chris-at
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/30/11333378/microsoft-windows-phone-windows-mobile-plans
======
ocdtrekkie
This just makes sense. Their business-oriented phone OS currently doesn't work
on the US market's primary business mobile provider (Verizon), and the market
share doesn't drive enough apps to the platform for consumers to pick it up.
There's not a great angle to go at the phone ecosystem directly.

However, converged OSes are becoming the new thing. Windows, Ubuntu, and now
even Android (6.x with multi-window) are looking at a single OS for multiple
shapes and sizes. If Microsoft can use it's lead here to drive UWP apps, it's
a lot easier to push people to their phones later, since moving UWP apps to
mobile is easy.

